# New Intermodal shipping Containers From Train Li, Corrugated Plastic/Paper



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Axle has done it again, He has now released a cheap Intermodal 40ft shipping container in either cardboard or plastic.

Both come flat and need to be folded together and have a sticker sheet to decorate them with.


The cardboard ones would be great to use inside and the Plastic one would be more suited to leave outside in the weather.

I put them together and put trucks and landing gear from USA on them, as i needed some Trailers for display purposes at shows.

Axle has 200 of them coming in for the ECLSTS, So if your looking for some low $ trailers for your trains and container cars, 


Check out Train Li at the ECLSTS. these will be sold in sets of 4. i Believe the Cardboard versions is $9.99 for (each) container and $14.99 for (each) Container for the plastic... 


These cars are Also drilled out to fit with USA Containers Pins, how COOL is that. 



Train Li Rocks..............................


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

IF he wants a tester he can put a few on my Intermodal train i hope to run at the SEPGRS modules down there. I'll have to check these out and see how they look....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you finding this stuff? web site?? black market?? Under ground?? 

I'm surprised Kidmans and not sent the info out to our club??? Their a dealer.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Li Rocks.............................. 
Nick you're all right!!








Axel doe's find some interesting stuff!!
Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That Larry guy on ebay sells trailers, with frames and wheels.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya i"m ok Sean.

Its just nice to see a company

that thinks outside the box once


and a while, and does something different.

I like your Avatar. Who's skull is that.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My plastic containers from Axle arrived this week and I'm certainly satisfied with them and, as always, happy to have saved more than a few dollars in the process. Of course, they're all basic white with black rivets, etc. - ignoring the decals for now. I'm thinking that airbrushing a thin color might work to make them look more individual. I have a teeny bottle of Tomiya clear yellow - used to remove the blue from white LEDs. I don't know whether that stuff would be useable in an airbrush, but I might just try it later this afternoon. 

I'll try to report back here if I get lucky. 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Figuring I should save my Tamiya Clear Yellow for future LEDs, and having no real use for the Clear Red I had, I took a shot at individualizing one of the white containers.










First, I washed the surface with Dawn to get rid of any slipperiness. That didn't seem to make much difference, so, for reasons unknown to me, I gave it a light coat of Krylon Clear Flat spray. Something told me it would help the surface hold the paint, which I think it did - a little. Then at least half a dozen light coats of Tamiya Clear Red, diluted with water about 1:1. I used up almost the entire 1/3 oz. bottle and plan on getting a bigger bottle, because I did only the side shown in the photo.

I think I like the results so far. The corrugations in the material show up very well - that's where all the paint goes! I masked off the gray strips across the top and bottom; tape is still on since I plan on another coat or two to even out the color a little better. After putting on some of the supplied decals, I expect it'll look pretty decent. This is a slow process because the Tamiya runs like crazy. It requires many very light coats.

If Tamiya makes some other clear colors, I might end up doing a few more.

JackM


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 19 Mar 2011 10:15 AM 
Ya i"m ok Sean.

Its just nice to see a company

that thinks outside the box once


and a while, and does something different.

I like your Avatar. Who's skull is that. 



Mine! My very own x-ray!!








Notice the brain area is empty!!








That is a titanium strap you see. It's holding the leg bone to the jaw bone. See I can even mess up a song!!
That was a result from the radiation that was used to zap that cancer crap! When they took out some wisdome teeth It got infected and turned to jelly. See I'm the million dollar man! Ha HA HA .









Did I say that out loud?
Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jack,

That came out well, did you sticker it yet.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm waiting to see some in a train on a layout.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Give it a little time, they were just released last week.

But i think after the ECLSTS you will see a lot 


more of them around. my container cars are all packed

up in the trailer with all the other show stuff for an event in 2

weeks so i cant get to them rite now.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That came out well, did you sticker it yet. 

It'll be at least a week. I only had enough paint for that one side, so I need to buy more paint and get crackin'.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, these are really great looking, seems to be a fair price for them. I will have to pick some
up if there are any left when we arrive at the ECLSTS on Friday afternoon.
Thanks for posting these Nick. And Jack, nice paint job.

Fred


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Nick for the report.

I am glad that everybody seems to like them. I call it container galore, that makes for a nice container yard.

We will have 25 4-packs of each type (corrugated card board / corrugated polyethylene) at the show. If you want some on Saturday, its best to make a confirmed reservation via email today.[/b] 
Sorry we have the phone system directed to voice mail,becasue we are loading up for York. I am excited about York, becasue this signals for me SPRING, albeit that we had a snow fall yesterday.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Nick you sure do keep secrets. Nice to let your buddy know about the containers.







Looks like I need to get some for my container cars. What did you use for the boogies on the containers? Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just surprised there has not been 10 pages of problems talked about on it. Nick must be friends with Axel.. 
Axel needs to send some to someone who will take photos of them in action and place them on his site.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Marty:

What problems do you want to describe? 

[*]That' they are light? OF course they are light and you can fill them with anything you like.[*]That one is made out of cardboard and can't be in the rain? That' seems to be logical[*]That the rivets are printed on? - I think this is obvious.[*]That Polyethylene is a lightweight plastics?[/list] As far as friendship goes, nobody on this forum does me a favor (You must be speaking out of your own experience). I find your insinuation insulting to Nick and myself.

My good customers are also my friends, because I can have with them an open discussion about ideas, feedback and we jointly work on improving what needs to be improved. A supplier relies and the interaction with good customers to come out with the best product possible.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel 
I was refering to how some folks pick new products apart before they get ahold of them. It had nothing to do with you . 
I have not boughten any yet.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow Marty, that seemed like a low blow toward Nick, I didn't see anything in the post were he torn down the product.
Looked like a good reveiw, He bought them put up pictures and showed them at all angles. 
Dont know why it would take 10 pages to show a product off that seems to have no issues.

Fred


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, sorry I said anything.. I know Nick and was ribbing him. he does it to me. 
I was only hitting to Axel that if I got one I'd place it in a cool photo setting and send it to him for his site. 
I've done that for others. 

I'm am just amazed at how some products go into 10 pages of back and forth of what does not seem to be that big of issues. 
I need to work on my wording.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I got it marty. I think Axel had a long weekend


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The coolest action shot I have today
















HE HE HE...................................................


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, your just alright. 
You better be here in Sept. running trains with us. 

Kidmans have some , so hes sending me one of each just to play with.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Shortly after this thread was started, I chimed in with the idea of painting the containers with Tamiya clear paint (the red container near the top of this thread). Now I'd like to retract this idea, or at least add a lot of caveats. I have the plastic containers, not the cardboard version. 

The plastic doesn't seem to be a good surface to hold paint. Even after painting with other types of paint than the Tamiya clears, it's easy to accidentally wipe off a bit of paint with the least little rub. I tried an overspray of Valspar clear and the top color ran a bit. 

The corrugations in the plastic are sometimes a pain. In an attempt to preserve the grey top and bottoms (only paint the sides), I masked the grey areas and used a gentle spray from my air brush. Removing the masking tape showed many of the corrugations had wicked the paint into the corrugations in the grey area - little red stripes. 

End result - I gave up and sprayed the containers with auto primer (red & grey) that I had in the garage. They look fine but, again, the paint doesn't want to hold on too well. Today I'll try Krylon clear instead of the Valspar and see if that will protect the latest coat from rubbing off too easily. 

Sometimes an idea that sounds good ends up a disappointment. This is one of those ideas. The containers look good in white with stickers. You probably don't want to paint them. 

JackM


----------

